# I desire whizzer "H" lifters, thank you.



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2018)

A motor I bought was missing them (whatever is between the cam lobe and base of valve) Thanks


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 2, 2018)

nice pair on evel bay


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2018)

not any more...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2018)

whizzerbug said:


> nice pair on evel bay




Thanks friend.


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 3, 2018)

glad you got them, fair price also


----------

